# Colors - lionhead, etc.



## StoneyCreekRabbits (Aug 14, 2013)

Hi, what colors are considered rare and hard to come across in Lionheads and Holland Lops?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Aug 14, 2013)

Lionheads I have no idea because they aren't a recognized breed its hard to know what colors are out there that people are working with. For hollands i think tri's are pretty uncommon. They are very pretty though! I dont see alot of Blue Eyed Whites or even Ruby Eyed Whites on the table. There are a lot of colors that don't have the body type than say a tort would so they are less common to find because they are more work.

Also since hollands are shown in only solids or broken people dont have much disregard for breeding color guidelines so very odd and rare colors are made and pop up randomly in litters.


----------



## lionheadrabbitbreeder1 (Nov 3, 2013)

Im not sure about Holland lops. But in lionhead rabbits, there a blue eyed white. And that's rare, for sure.:yes:


----------

